# Free MMA streaming tonight



## Steve (Oct 15, 2011)

Buddy of mine is fighting tonight at a local, Seattle area MMA event, Rumble on the Ridge.  It's streaming live right now at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/fightflixx 

My friend is the second to last fight tonight, Josh Calvo.  Young fighters, local event.  Usually pretty fun to watch.  Josh is an exciting fighter.  Brown belt in BJJ and a scrappy guy.  

I think Shonie Carter is the main event, too.


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 15, 2011)

*Is Watching*


----------



## Steve (Oct 15, 2011)

Now that we're past the intermission, the fights should be higher caliber. 

I'm getting a kick out of the commentary.  

The grappling has been a little suspect so far.  The last guy got choked out by a standing guillotine...  19 seconds.  At the official call, it looked like Emerson was much, much larger than his opponent.  Hmmm...  

Okay.  Last amateur fight is coming up.


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 15, 2011)

I just *love* how the Guy doing the Callouts looks like hes just come in off the Street


----------



## Steve (Oct 15, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> I just *love* how the Guy doing the Callouts looks like hes just come in off the Street


  that actually pissed me off.  I'd LOVE that gig, and I could do a good job at it.  

This next fight is a guy who splits time between my school and down with Keith Jardine.  Anthony "Freight Train" Hamilton tends to put together kind of boring decision wins.  We'll see what he can do now.

Looks like my coach, James Foster, is in Anthony's corner tonight.  He was the big guy on the left.  

This fight, FWIW, is the danger of local events.  Pretty lopsided match.


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 16, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> that actually pissed me off.  I'd LOVE that gig, and I could do a good job at it.
> 
> This next fight is a guy who splits time between my school and down with Keith Jardine.  Anthony "Freight Train" Hamilton tends to put together kind of boring decision wins.  We'll see what he can do now.
> 
> ...



Id say this was one sided, but ive gotta give that big guy one thing. He really doesnt wanna get knocked out 
Hes taken some serious hits to the head at this point. Especially Uppercuts.


----------



## Steve (Oct 16, 2011)

Josh wins in the first by RNC.  Good win for him.


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 16, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Josh wins in the first by RNC.  Good win for him.



And it was a damn good RNC.
There were a few guys in the Amateur Rounds who, if a bit better at it, would have won by RNC. But this just demonstrates this Joshs ability to see that Opportunity, and unlike the former, take it. And it payed off.

Good Bout, even if it didnt outlive the 1st Round.


----------

